# My new Shamo Rooster!!



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My New Shamo Rooster & hens that I just picked up...........for $60.00


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

$60  I'd say they where worth it though, pretty birds. The color is neat on the rooster


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Those are some very nice looking hens. Never have seen a rooster like that before.

 I hope to get some chickens in the next year or so.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Neat looking chickens, The last 2 almost look like Turkey Vultures 
Eventually I'd like to get a small flock of hens for the eggs.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> Neat looking chickens, The last 2 almost look like Turkey Vultures
> Eventually I'd like to get a small flock of hens for the eggs.


Waynette,
If you don't mind bantams, I'll give you some this next spring, possibly some blue egg layers. But you do need to take one cock-a-doodle-roo, too
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Waynette,
> If you don't mind bantams, I'll give you some this next spring, possibly some blue egg layers. But you do need to take one cock-a-doodle-roo, too
> Daryl


See - I don't know alot about chickens, I was going to do my research first 
You HAVE to have a cock?!  I was told you didn't.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

These chickens I have are out of Pure blood Shamo Fighting chicken bloodlines.............there kinda high strung. The 2 Shamo hens as soon as I put them in with my laying hens, started fighting the Boss laying hens........... The Boss laying hens came up too them as soom as i let them out of chicken cage, pecked the Shamo hen just one time & the Shamo hens went crazy & kicked the heck outta the Main dominate layers. They only fought for 30 seconds & everything is peaceful now. I never seen such a high strung hens as a Shamo Game Chicken hen. I've had bantys & they don't even comapre to these Shamos............ My Shamo Rooster is just as high strung, had to take out my old mixed Blood Rooster, I didn't want the Shamo rooster to kill him. Going to use the Shamo Rooster as my main rooster for all the hens & getting rid of my old Mixed Polish/Green eggs layer Rooster. I like the Shamos they are lively chickens compaired to my egg layer mixes. $60.00 for all 3 young Shamos were cheap, up here a good mature Shamo Rooster goes for $100 otherwise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

You HAVE to have a cock?!  I was told you didn't. [/QUOTE]

You don't need a cock bird for egg production. You need a cock becuase I have so many of them
Besides, you may want to have babies some day
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

msfreebird said:


> You HAVE to have a cock?!  I was told you didn't.





pigeonmama; said:


> You don't need a cock bird for egg production. You need a cock becuase I have so many of them
> Besides, you may want to have babies some day
> Daryl


LOL, OH - FUNNY YOU! Thanks, but just want eggs!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Waynette, chickens are pretty easy to take care of  Just have a coop for them to get out of the weather and sleep without critters bothering them. Other than that, you can have them free range in the day so they don't have to eat quite as much feed. Banties don't eat much anyways  But of course in the winter, they need a good supply of feed by us to get them by. But in the summer time, my birds have a hay day eating grass, bugs, and seeds they find. It's funny to watch them chase around flying bugs and crickets


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Waynette, chickens are pretty easy to take care of  Just have a coop for them to get out of the weather and sleep without critters bothering them. Other than that, you can have them free range in the day so they don't have to eat quite as much feed. Banties don't eat much anyways  But of course in the winter, they need a good supply of feed by us to get them by. But in the summer time, my birds have a hay day eating grass, bugs, and seeds they find. It's funny to watch them chase around flying bugs and crickets


I wondered about that. The past couple years I've seen chickens all over the place - on the side of the road in front a different houses. Seems more and more people are getting chickens 
I have quite a few feral cats around here - won't they bother them if they free range?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My chicken coop is insulated, my water never freezes in the coop, I have an air vent in my Coop to let moisture out & fresh air in. "Chickens throw ALOT of heat," They keep there own coop warm if you have the number of birds & there area calulated right, you never need water De-Icers, + they eat less. (I don't use electric heaters)If they had a cold Coop, they'd eat like Cows, to keep there little bodies warm enough. They are easy to take care of.................................. Only electric I use out there is for the Lights, I have my Chickens on light timers so they keep laying eggs threw the winter, they are laying eggs like crazy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I wondered about that. The past couple years I've seen chickens all over the place - on the side of the road in front a different houses. Seems more and more people are getting chickens
> I have quite a few feral cats around here - won't they bother them if they free range?


Cats have never bothered mine as far as I know. I'm sure if a cat were hungry enough, it'd probably go after the smallest and/or youngest ones. When I used to have cats, I had one every now and then that would chase them, but my banties could fly, so they never caught them. I have two dogs, no cats of my own, so stray/neighbors' cats don't visit much anymore. There's always the option of putting a 'run' (ground aviary) on the coop so they can get out and about, but will still be safe from predators 

This reminds me of the time one of my dogs chased a couple chickens. It was when she was still a puppy and hadn't yet learned that bothering the birds is bad. They took off and flew wayyyy up into the top of one of our pine trees. Took them a while to come down. I think they were confused as to how they got up there. They weren't normally flying any higher than 6 feet before, and suddenly they're at the highest point on the property


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the breed, BUT way to big and loud for were i live! lol! LUCKY YOU! Dave


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

if you breed the shamos pure. let me know I'd be interested in some eggs in the spring. I have a few game chickens myself. my Red Quills are my favorite took me a few years to find some around here. they're a very hardy breed of chicken but high strung as you said and aggressive an older cock with experience will stop the hen fighting just be sure his spurs are trimmed


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, the 2 black hens I'll keep all there chicks this spring, my laying hens I'll cross with Shamo too, but sell those offspring just for meat. Going to do some experimenting, but yes I'm planning on keeping a Pure bred line.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great looking chickens and I love that giraffe-rooster.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

keep me in mind if you have any extra eggs or chicks. I have a aseel/hatch cross I would like to have some pure oriental blood.

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

thems some pretty angry looking hens you have there lol  good luck with them ,chickens are kool, Im a big fan of the brahmas myself


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Waynette,
I figured out what hens are coming to you. I have 4 little white bantam ameraucana ladies, no rooster involved, who I'd love to give to you. They lay the most beautiful blue eggs, and good sized eggs, too.
Daryl


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice looking fighters! I like the hens, male is ok, You should make a killing selling them to the Hmong in the fall. Crossing them with your egg layers wont amount to much, and as far as meat birds (cross) they grow slower and cost more to feed...good for soup I guess


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

plumvalley said:


> Nice looking fighters! I like the hens, male is ok, You should make a killing selling them to the Hmong in the fall. Crossing them with your egg layers wont amount to much, and as far as meat birds (cross) they grow slower and cost more to feed...good for soup I guess


yeah, the hens I like alot................. they should throw good chicks.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*My young Shamo Rooster.....*

I have another young Shamo rooster, I bought him for $15.00 becuase he was a scrub. I like his colors, but I think he's a scrub.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks to me he was just on the BOTTOM of the Totem pole were you got him from. I think he will come around. Dave


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

looks god used to have asils lol


----------

